# Latest Fishing Report - July 22, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay

*Capt. Chris Martin*
On days of slight wind, anglers should be able to expect good results this month and next in many different locales in our immediate vicinity. A top option will be the many mid-bay oyster reefs out in San Antonio Bay. If you happen to catch this shell when conditions are right, any better fishing can seldom be found elsewhere. But this isnâ€™t the only bay that offers shell in our area. Anglers should also look as far east of Mesquite Bay, and westward toward Espiritu Santo Bay for similar oyster/mud combinations in a variety of structural opportunities.

Another hot topic of conversation right now happens to be the number of nice trout being recognized on an almost daily basis in many of the secluded marsh lakes situated throughout the backcountry of Matagorda Island from Pass Cavallo all the way down to Cedar Bayou in Mesquite Bay. Whether youâ€™re wading with artificials, or taking it easy in the boat tossing live bait, these fish have been cooperating at a steady rate for the past several days now for those who have been lucky enough to locate them.

Some of these lakes have direct access to big water in the form of a mouth, bayou, or ditch that open directly into Espiritu Santo Bay or San Antonio Bay. These access points often drain silt and sediment out of the lakes and onto the bay floor near the lake entrance. When this happens, large sandbar formations are often the result, and these areas can virtually become hot spots for baitfish and trout, especially now when water temperatures are high. Anglers should try their luck on these sandbars over the next couple months, focusing their immediate efforts directly atop pods of mullet or out a bit deeper where the bar tends to drop-off into deeper bay waters, especially as the morning hours progress into midday and early afternoon. Tight lines, and good luck to allâ€¦!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunny. High 92F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds early, otherwise mostly sunny. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear skies. Low around 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
Weak to occasionally moderate onshore flow and low seas today will persist through early next week. Isolated to scattered showers are expected mainly during the late night and morning hours. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 90.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet


----------

